# Sketchup problem



## will_89 (15 Jan 2014)

Probably something very easy to do, bu just started learning how to use sketchup so please bear with me.
I've made a drawing of a simple frame with MDF doors to fit under a staircase and have made different scenes viewing from front, back etc. I would like a scene with the doors open however when i open the doors using the protractor tool it opens them on the rest of the scenes. How do I stop this?

If somebody could point me in the right direction i'd be very grateful.


----------



## onlinename (16 Jan 2014)

the easiest way to do this is.

Group the doors.
Assign them to a layer called doors closed
Copy and paste the group which has the doors on the exact same spot
assign that group to a new layer called doors open
Make sure you rotate the doors so that they are open.
N.B: once you have copy and pasted the new group in place and then assigned it to your new layer, double click on that and make sure you select all the objects inside and also assign those to your new second layer called doors open.

Then on the scene where you want the doors to be closed you make sure that the layer 'doors closed' is visible and the layer 'doors open' is un-checked.
On the scene where you want the doors open do the opposite.

Once you click from one scene to the next you should get the effect you want of one scene with doors closed and another doors open.

If you want the rotating action of the doors actually opening thats going into animation. You would need to download plugins for that


----------

